# Hola! My name is Hongos and I am moving to GDL



## hongos (Jul 15, 2018)

Hola!

My family is moving from Florida to Guadalajara in January 2019. We have visited twice this year. After exploring CDMX, we felt GDL was a much better fit for us.

We have all of our paperwork "apposilled" and will visit the Mexican Consulate later this fall for the purposes of obtaining a visa. 

We plan to rent an apartment in the Zapopan, Americana, Providencia, or nearby areas of the city. Our first instinct was to buy, but with the flood of "pre-venta" buildings popping up, we have decided to wait.

This is a going to be a fun adventure. We look forward to learning about GDL and life in Mexico from this forum. I am sure we will have questions along the way as well.

Here is one:

Aside from inmuebles24 and casayterrenos, can anyone recommend a good website for browsing rentals?

Thank you so much! Happy to have found this site!
Hongos :hungry:


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

hongos said:


> Hola!
> 
> My family is moving from Florida to Guadalajara in January 2019. We have visited twice this year. After exploring CDMX, we felt GDL was a much better fit for us.
> 
> ...


https://www.vivanuncios.com.mx/?gcl...70wSGkJSDBe87bFVwdg8gph2Inz1QhlsaAvOAEALw_wcB

https://www.segundamano.mx/anuncios/jalisco/renta-inmuebles

These two are good sites to explore.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Welcome, Hongos! You're on the cusp of a great adventure. I live most of the year on the Colima coast, but spend weeks at a time during summer in the GDL area to escape the brutal heat and humidity of the beach, not to mention hurricanes. Renting first is a good idea, especially in a big urban area with a great variety of neighborhoods, to give you a much better idea of just where you might want to buy. What sort of price range were you looking at? Not any of my business, just to tell you that most rentals published by RE outfits on the internet tend to be high-end, while more modest housing is mostly advertised by a sign in the window, taped to a post in the neighborhood, or by the gossipy proprietor of a nearby _abarrotes_. It's also good that you're getting your apostilles and translations in order, but be advised that by January some of the immigration processes are likely to be different with the change of presidente. Mexican bureaucrats are in a major state tension right now, anxiously waiting, jockeying for position, and the system largely grinding to a halt. Welcome, and best wishes!


----------



## hongos (Jul 15, 2018)

Thank you, Alan and Perro!

Unfortunately, we expect to pay a bit more during the 1st year because we will not have the proper time to have a good walkabout. After that, we'll hopefully find a home in GDL where we can settle for years.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> It's also good that you're getting your apostilles and translations in order, but be advised that by January some of the immigration processes are likely to be different with the change of presidente. Mexican bureaucrats are in a major state tension right now, anxiously waiting, jockeying for position, and the system largely grinding to a halt. Welcome, and best wishes!


My opinión is the 2011 INM law will remain the same as the 1990 INM law was in forcé for 21 years before the new law. Also the Morena party is made up of Ex-Green Party and Ex-PRD Party and Independants. When the federal government changes hands Dec. 1st. there probably will be changes placing these elected members of the Morena Party in the higest postions like "Secretaria of *******" of all the federal agencies with possibly some exceptions. The state Governors will also change these high up positions with whatever of the 3 parties they belong to and even some federal employees working in their state. The municipal mayors also will change high paid employees. Not all Senators, Representatives, Governors or majors were up for election. This is the way it was before and I presume will continue as such. Lower paid govenment employees will not be that effected in most cases. Some government vendors will be replaced by other vendors etc.

The protocol is not to transition these replacements into learning from the previous highest up employee but to have them resign one day and the new person starts the next day. Many high paying jobs in the federal governmnet, state governments and municipal governments will change hands. There is never a shut down of services. However there might be screw-ups because of the changing of these jobs with untrained, but not unqualified personal [they will need the appropiate university degree etc.] until it gets smoothed out. I presume the personal assistants and sub administrators will stay with their high paying job until the new administrator is comfortable to take over completely and make educated decisions and then most of these high paid former employees will be replaced. The law states that these employees in high positions with high pay will resign when requested. They cannot sue to keep their jobs. This may seem a bit odd but it is the current law.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

AlanMexicali said:


> My opinión is the 2011 INM law will remain the same as the 1990 INM law was in forcé for 21 years before the new law. Also the Morena party is made up of Ex-Green Party and Ex-PRD Party and Independants. When the federal government changes hands Dec. 1st. there probably will be changes placing these elected members of the Morena Party in the higest postions like "Secretaria of *******" of all the federal agencies with possibly some exceptions. The state Governors will also change these high up positions with whatever of the 3 parties they belong to and even some federal employees working in their state. The municipal mayors also will change high paid employees. Not all Senators, Representatives, Governors or majors were up for election. This is the way it was before and I presume will continue as such. Lower paid govenment employees will not be that effected in most cases. Some government vendors will be replaced by other vendors etc.
> 
> The protocol is not to transition these replacements into learning from the previous highest up employee but to have them resign one day and the new person starts the next day. Many high paying jobs in the federal governmnet, state governments and municipal governments will change hands. There is never a shut down of services. However there might be screw-ups because of the changing of these jobs with untrained, but not unqualified personal [they will need the appropiate university degree etc.] until it gets smoothed out. I presume the personal assistants and sub administrators will stay with their high paying job until the new administrator is comfortable to take over completely and make educated decisions and then most of these high paid former employees will be replaced. The law states that these employees in high positions with high pay will resign when requested. They cannot sue to keep their jobs. This may seem a bit odd but it is the current law.


All well thought out, Alan, characteristic of your method. IMO, this transition will feature more drastic changes than we've seen in the past. AMLO is planning a major decentralization of federal departments and most of the centralized federal burro-cracy will be moving from CDMX to other locations, for instance INM will be sent all the way to Tijuana. This in itself is a radical proposal. How much it'll affect the satellite offices already in place across the country is anybody's guess, but the bottom line is that AMLO wants changes that are far more bold than anything in at least the past 40 years. We shall see.


----------

